# How to Deal With That Headache



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No, I'm not saying to take the mother in law out shooting, just you and her. I know, "accidents" happen, but you'd have to live with your conscience.

I work on an airfield, with noisy things, some of which fly when properly maintained, and some of whom should cease their mindless prattling and turn wrenches so the other noisy things can fly more often. Both things give me headaches, from time to time.

There's a willow tree at the edge of the woods. Whenever I get one of those headaches, I cut off a fresh twig so that I can peal off and chew the new bark. The headache goes away.

I hear the birch tree is the same way.

You might run out of aspirin, so keep an eye out for that pain-relieving tree. If for no other reason but for the safety of the mother in law.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Another plus is that both of those trees flourish near water, find one and the other is usually close by.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When aspirins run out after Doomsday i'll definitely be chewing willow and birch bark..
I've had migraines on and off for many years (flashing lights in front of the eyes followed by splitting headache), but luckily a couple of aspirins kill most of the pain otherwise I'd be laid up all day feeling like my head is about to explode!


----------

